# BM800 Condenser Microphone mit XLR->USB Adapter



## Tekkkz (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir kürzlich ein BM800 gekauft. Dazu gab es ein XLR->Audiojack Kabel, jedoch ist der Ton sehr leise.
Ich habe gelesen dass Condenser Microphones  eine Extra Spannungsversorgung benötigen KÖNNTEN.

Wie sieht es da beim BM800 aus?
Ich habe bei Aliexpress ein XLR->USB Kabel gefunden, wird dadurch eine Spannugnsversorgung hergestellt? Ist der Aufnahmeton dadurch lauter?
-> Brand New 3Meter USB Male to 3Pin Female Microphone Plug XLR Cable Wire Mic Cord Adapter-in Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Danke für Eure Beratung,
Gruß Martin


----------



## Healrox (26. Juli 2015)

Tja vom BM 800 gibt es leider viele verschiedene Versionen, da es von verschiedenen Firmen eingekauft und unter dem Namen vertrieben wird.
Am besten schraubst du es mal auf, da es wohl sogar aktive Versionen geben soll. Sollte es keine Batterien haben, ist es einfach:
Kondensatormikros brauchen Strom. Phantomspeisung. Ohne hörst du (so gut wie) nichts. Je mehr sie bekommen, um so lauter werden sie, wobei 48V die Obergrenze und 9V die Untergrenze sind.
Was bei deinem verlinkten Kabel problematisch wird, da USB ja nur 5V raus gibt. Aber ich glaube eh nicht, das das Kabel überhaupt eine Spannung durch lässt. Sowas kauft man nicht.
Echt nicht.
Da du jetzt schon ein sehr (sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr) preisgünstiges Kondensatormikrofon zugelegt hast, solltest du es an einen Kleinmischer oder ein Mikrofonvorverstärker, welcher Phantomspeisung kann (mittlerweile fast alle), anschließen. Dieses Gerät versorgt dann das Mic und wird von Windows als externe Soundkarte erkannt, wodurch du das Signal mit jedem beliebigen Programm aufnehmen kannst.
Schaust mal bei Thomann, Musikstore oder Amazon nach Kleinmischern, da wirst du fündig. Bei den teureren ist da dann gleich ein EQ oder sogar schon ein Kompressor mit dabei, aber generell gehen die Audiointerfaces bei knapp unter 50€ los. Das musst du nochmal investieren.

Was willst du mit dem Ding überhaupt machen?


----------



## Tekkkz (26. Juli 2015)

Ich brauche es für YT-Videos. Ich habe was billiges bei Thomann gefunden.
Reicht es aus wenn ich bei meinem Mic die Hülle aufschraube (odrt dann keine batterien sind) oder muss ich auch beider leiterplatten aufschrauben und dazwischen nachgucken oder sind da nur große batterien drin und keine kleinen?


----------



## Healrox (27. Juli 2015)

Geh mal sicher und schraub ein PCB ab. Normalerweise ist nur eins der beiden überhaupt angeschlossen.
Dann weißt du bescheid und kannst dir was passendes kaufen.

Was hast du denn bei Thomann im Blick?


----------



## Tekkkz (27. Juli 2015)

Das hier sieht gut aus: https://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_micplug_usb.htm


----------



## Healrox (28. Juli 2015)

Oh boy! Na gut, das Ding boxt zumindest in der gleichen Klasse wie das Mikro. Denk aber bitte dran, das du bei einem Tischständer Probleme kriegen kannst, wenn das Ding unter deinem Mikro hängt und darunter dann noch das USB Kabel angeschlossen ist. Da bringt dir die Spinne nichts, wenn das Mikro quasi auf dem Kabel steht und so Vibrationen übertragen werden.

Ich hatte zumindest an das Xenyx 302 gedacht, mit dem du wenigstens grundlegende Einstellmöglichkeiten hast.

Wenn du so "roh" mit dem Mikro und einem DAC die Spur aufnimmst, wirst du sie wahrscheinlich jedesmal mit Audacity oder so nach bearbeiten müssen.


----------



## Tekkkz (28. Juli 2015)

Wieso nachbearbeiten müssen?


----------



## Healrox (28. Juli 2015)

Weil was zu laut oder zu leise ist und du die ganze Spur nachkomprimieren musst.
Weil du die Spur nachträglich mit nem EQ bearbeiten musst, weil du zu viele Höhen drin hast und deine Stimme so zu spitz klingt.
Weil die ganze Spur schrott ist, weil der Gain zu hoch war und die Stimme teilweise peaked und so digital verzerrt wird.
Oder du bist zu vorsichtig und die Leute beschweren sich, das alles zu leise ist, usw, usw.

Jetzt fang mal an und probier ein bisschen rum. Wirst schnell auf das eine oder andere Problemchen stoßen. Ich will nur nicht, das du im nachhinein sagst, ach hätt' ich mal 30€ mehr für diesunddas ausgegeben.

Hast du dich mal mit den Grundlagen schlau gemacht? Es gibt mittlerweile ein paar Tutorials wie dieses hier, (das ist aber eher ein Promo für das Aufnahmesystem) was dir beim Equipment für YT hilft.


----------



## Tekkkz (29. Juli 2015)

..... #delete-this-answer


----------

